# advice about hard to trap feral cats



## Eliza1950 (Aug 24, 2011)

have a colony of eleven feral cats and kittens that need to be traped and relocated. have someone who will take the cats but have to trap them by myself. after careing for these cats and kittens for eight years, am being told to stop feeding cats or get fired from my job. The nurseing home claim the cats are a health hazard.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Eliza,
Can you check with any TNR (Trap, neuter, release) groups, and see if they'll give you a hand? Or maybe let you borrow some traps?
Check with the Rescues, they should know any local groups that do this!
What's your general area? Perhaps there's someone here, who knows of a group near you!
Hope other's have some ideas for you!
Hugs and Prayers! 
Sharon


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh no! I'm so sorry to hear that.  

As Sharon suggested, I'd check to see if there are any TNR groups in your area. And if you have any shelters in the area, they may lend you traps. I know our local no-kill lends traps for free. But with that many ferals, you'll probably need help. Either a TNR group or a shelter may at least know people who can help you, even if they can't help you themselves.

There are several members here who have quite a bit of experience with trapping ferals, so I hope they'll be along to give you some advice!


----------



## deanna79 (Aug 13, 2014)

If there is a humane society near you, you can borrow traps from them or like other said, check to see if there are someone near you. I think if you go to www.alleycats.com there will be a list of of people from different locations, try and contact them if they can help. If you have fed them for 8 years, you can put food in the trap and they will come in to eat, but once they hear the trap slam shut some might disappear for a few days. It is hard work trying to trap them as they are very smart. I had one that took me almost 7 months to trap, I had to use a net cuz she would run when she see's the trap. I just caught #12 last night and being TNR today. I started TNR when I learned about it in June.


----------

